# All Sophia Webster Shoes!



## bougainvillier

I don't see much pictures or threads on this designer but it has caught my eye. Love her design and fun colors!

Calling all Sophia Webster owners. Please post your pictures here


----------



## authenticplease

I am a huge fan too!  She worked for Nicholas Kirkwood when she graduated college.....sounds like a dream job! 

Yet I haven't purchased a pair yet. First they were only on line so I waited but Saks near me is carrying them now, I just have not tried them on for size. And now that it is sale season......hoping that the striped cap toe/ltortoise PVC make it to sale.

I never see much of anything ion Ebay by her either.


----------



## bougainvillier

authenticplease said:


> I am a huge fan too!  She worked for Nicholas Kirkwood when she graduated college.....sounds like a dream job!
> 
> Yet I haven't purchased a pair yet. First they were only on line so I waited but Saks near me is carrying them now, I just have not tried them on for size. And now that it is sale season......hoping that the striped cap toe/ltortoise PVC make it to sale.
> 
> I never see much of anything ion Ebay by her either.



Oh I did not know about that but boy I want a job like that! 

Her fun design caught my eye and reminded me Charlotte Olympia, and she is such a new designer that not many people know about it. I like that  More discrete!

Just like every designer has its 'signature', I think she does her sandals really well. So much fun and creativity! That being said, I live in a place where people almost never need to wear sandals. I am also yet to own a pair, but I just ordered a pair of rose gold pointed toe pumps called Lola (http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/376758). Definitely on the more conservative side, but I am expecting good quality and fun little things. And need to try sizes out first. Will report back


----------



## Hearmeroar

bougainvillier said:


> Oh I did not know about that but boy I want a job like that!
> 
> Her fun design caught my eye and reminded me Charlotte Olympia, and she is such a new designer that not many people know about it. I like that  More discrete!
> 
> Just like every designer has its 'signature', I think she does her sandals really well. So much fun and creativity! That being said, I live in a place where people almost never need to wear sandals. I am also yet to own a pair, but I just ordered a pair of rose gold pointed toe pumps called Lola (http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/376758). Definitely on the more conservative side, but I am expecting good quality and fun little things. And need to try sizes out first. Will report back


I bought the same Lola pair too ( at a steal  )
Am getting it today so will post back on the fit. I went up half a size than my normal 36.
Hope it fits


----------



## bougainvillier

They are here  TTS for me!


----------



## bougainvillier

Some fun details...


----------



## authenticplease

bougainvillier said:


> Some fun details...
> 
> View attachment 2425161
> View attachment 2425163
> View attachment 2425165



Love them......love the details and profile too!


----------



## Hearmeroar

Wow. Nicely taken. My pictures did not look as nice as yours .
But I love the shoes 
I went up half a size and it was perfect ( I had wide feet )


----------



## SisiEko

Falling in love with Sophia Webster! I haven't bought any pumps or sandals but I got these OTK boots.


----------



## quackedup

SisiEko said:


> View attachment 2471698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falling in love with Sophia Webster! I haven't bought any pumps or sandals but I got these OTK boots.



mod pics pls!!
i would love to see these on a real person


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/2014/1/20/fashion-forward-2014---sophia-webster--nazir-mazhar

SOPHIA WEBSTER, J JS Lee and Nasir Mazhar have each been awarded the Fashion Forward prize for autumn/winter 2014 and spring/summer 2015. The scheme offers a cash prize to put towards a catwalk show or presentation, as well as business support from the British Fashion Week.

"Jackie, Nasir and Sophia have come through the ranks and couldn't be more deserving of this level of recognition," said BFC chief executive Caroline Rush. "Each of them has a very distinctive design aesthetic; their visions are very different from one another. However, together they very much share the limelight that is shining on London right now."

Fashion Forward was established in 2009 and aims to provide designers who have passed through Newgen or who are at a similar stage of their business. Previous graduates of the initiative include Mary Katrantzou, Henry Holland and David Koma.


----------



## authenticplease

With all of the new spring shoes coming out.....I am gravitating to SW this season more than ever!

I adore this shoe but don't know which style I will end up with yet...


----------



## authenticplease

But I think the closed toe is equally amazing!


----------



## authenticplease

But the t strap Nina flat keeps calling to me.....it just looks so comfy!


----------



## authenticplease

And I also adore the holographic leopard....


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Totally crushing on the hot pink lolas!


----------



## authenticplease

But the comfort of th flat is calling me on this one too and I have never been a fan of a flat over a heel before!!


----------



## authenticplease

SisiEko said:


> View attachment 2471698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falling in love with Sophia Webster! I haven't bought any pumps or sandals but I got these OTK boots.



I love oTK boots.....I would like mod pics too, SisiEko!


----------



## bougainvillier

I love the Lilico flower sandals as well. So much fun! And these Daria PVC slingbacks! I don't know if PVC is a good idea but I love the look. Have always been a fan of Un Bouts


----------



## bougainvillier

authenticplease said:


> But I think the closed toe is equally amazing!




Wow thank you for sharing this. I haven't seen these in the US stores. Found more pictures on brownfashion.com. I might need these instead


----------



## LavenderIce

authenticplease said:


> I am a huge fan too!  She worked for Nicholas Kirkwood when she graduated college.....sounds like a dream job!
> 
> Yet I haven't purchased a pair yet. First they were only on line so I waited but Saks near me is carrying them now, I just have not tried them on for size. And now that it is sale season......hoping that the striped cap toe/ltortoise PVC make it to sale.
> 
> I never see much of anything ion Ebay by her either.



Was this the pair you were interested in?  I'm sorry I couldn't post earlier.  I think there might have been extra 20% off yesterday.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Sophia-...ements%3D&eItemId=prod159510041&cmCat=product


----------



## GrRoxy

I would love to know how is the toe box, is it as small as Louboutin one or more like Prada?


----------



## authenticplease

LavenderIce said:


> Was this the pair you were interested in?  I'm sorry I couldn't post earlier.  I think there might have been extra 20% off yesterday.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Sophia-...ements%3D&eItemId=prod159510041&cmCat=product



Thanks Lav  it is so incredibly good to 'see' you!

I saw them yesterday and they were $25x.  But I like the thick heel


----------



## legaldiva

I love her designs.  I haven't found a pair that would fit well into my wardrobe yet, although the clear slingbacks with the black cap toe are really calling to me!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Absolutely in love with the coco swan heel


----------



## authenticplease

Robyn Loraine said:


> Absolutely in love with the coco swan heel



Love these too.....so much detail!  I believe they are flamingos.....as fun as her website is, you would think she had a shop in FLA!

http://www.sophiawebster.co.uk/categories


----------



## Robyn Loraine

authenticplease said:


> Love these too.....so much detail!  I believe they are flamingos.....as fun as her website is, you would think she had a shop in FLA!
> 
> http://www.sophiawebster.co.uk/categories



Oh you're right! That makes me love them even more, I love flamingos! 

Too true! Does she have any shops stateside? 

She reminds me a lot of CO, which is probably why I love her designs!


----------



## angelcove

authenticplease said:


> With all of the new spring shoes coming out.....I am gravitating to SW this season more than ever!
> 
> I adore this shoe but don't know which style I will end up with yet...


 
They are all lovely.  My fave is the open toe/ankle strap!  So fun for spring & summer!!
Thx for posting!


----------



## SisiEko

quackedup said:


> mod pics pls!!
> i would love to see these on a real person




Here are my attempts at mod pics. For reference I'm 5'3" and I feel like my left calf is thicker than my right. Hopefully these pics do the boots justice. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Annnnd I just ordered the Leoni booties/sandals. Waiting for them to arrive and also hoping they fit. Had to order 38s, which is my regular size but I think they run small.


----------



## authenticplease

Size 39, new never worn for $95 minus 20% with code weekend20

https://www.therealreal.com/product...9+UTC,2014-01-26T01:15:09+00:00&utf8=&#10003;


----------



## bougainvillier

authenticplease said:


> Size 39, new never worn for $95 minus 20% with code weekend20
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...9+UTC,2014-01-26T01:15:09+00:00&utf8=&#10003;




Wow that's a steal


----------



## rdgldy

bougainvillier said:


> Wow thank you for sharing this. I haven't seen these in the US stores. Found more pictures on brownfashion.com. I might need these instead
> 
> View attachment 2471930
> 
> View attachment 2471931



These are amazing


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.sophiawebster.co.uk/product/view/673

I got these, but they willl be in hiding until Spring!


----------



## authenticplease

rdgldy said:


> http://www.sophiawebster.co.uk/product/view/673
> 
> I got these, but they willl be in hiding until Spring!



L!  

So cute and very appropriate!  Love her crazy names.....Dixie Doodle...:giggles:


----------



## SisiEko

the Leonis came and I am bummed! They run truuuuly small, but they had to stay, so I gave them to my baby sister.


----------



## authenticplease

SisiEko said:


> View attachment 2480410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Leonis came and I am bummed! They run truuuuly small, but they had to stay, so I gave them to my baby sister.



You are an awesome big Sis!


----------



## quackedup

SisiEko said:


> Here are my attempts at mod pics. For reference I'm 5'3" and I feel like my left calf is thicker than my right. Hopefully these pics do the boots justice.



awesome! thanks


----------



## Gvamty

Just bought the Millie stripe flats from Matches fashion. I hope they are TTS.


----------



## bougainvillier

Gvamty said:


> View attachment 2483156
> 
> 
> Just bought the Millie stripe flats from Matches fashion. I hope they are TTS.




Oh so cute they are!!!


----------



## Aikandy

This may be off topic, but when and where are the S/S14 items dropping? I am desparately searching for a pair of florescent flutura sandals.


----------



## authenticplease

Aikandy said:


> This may be off topic, but when and where are the S/S14 items dropping? I am desparately searching for a pair of florescent flutura sandals.



Saks has received a lot of new inventory in store and NM sent out an email today just for SW.  I don't know all the names for the new styles yet but will be on the lookout for the florescent flutura!  

These are on sale for $163 in a 37.5 at Kirna Zabete

http://www.kirnazabete.com/sale/finn-rose-print-sandal-31610


----------



## rdgldy

authenticplease said:


> Saks has received a lot of new inventory in store and NM sent out an email today just for SW.  I don't know all the names for the new styles yet but will be on the lookout for the florescent flutura!
> 
> These are on sale for $163 in a 37.5 at Kirna Zabete
> 
> http://www.kirnazabete.com/sale/finn-rose-print-sandal-31610


how adorable!!


----------



## authenticplease

From WhoWhatWear.....

Nina Dobrev Kicks Up Some Serious Style In Sophia Webster
Get her look.

The Kooples Solid Shirt ($111)
The Kooples skirt
Sophia Webster heels from the S/S 14 collection

Photo source:Getty Images


----------



## bougainvillier

So cute!!! Love those wings!


----------



## authenticplease

Has anyone seen any info at jCrew on this?!

From Marie Claire:

Sophia Webster Collaboration with J. Crew For spring/summer 2014 - Sophia Webster and J. Crew - Marie Claire 

We would be lying if we said we didn't get wildly enthusiastic every time a J.Crew presentation occurs. From the clothes to the styling to the hair and makeup (aren't you obsessed with the J.Crew orange-red lipstick?), we're guaranteed to fall in love with almost every look. This season, J.Crew added yet another lust-worthy component to their presentation: A collaboration with new shoe designer Sophia Webster.
A late apprentice to genius Nicholas Kirkwood, Webster is known for her playful designs, which often include stripes, polka dots, and multi-colors. Her designs for J.Crew are no less impressive. With 30 different styles on offer, the capsule collection includes floral prints, striped heels, tassels, and embroidery. "The collection is really fun and feminine, very me, but still a hybrid of the two brands," Webster said.
We can't wait to get our toes in a pair, and plan on wearing them from the office to a dinner party. After all, as head of J.Crew's women's design, Tom Mora told us, "Incorporate a bold, colorful shoe into your everyday wardrobe by pairing it with neutral, solid colors. Think navy, khaki, or white. You can also pull in one of the colors found in the shoe design to tie the look together. The clothes should compliment the shoes, not compete with them."

http://www.marieclaire.com/fashion-week-spring-summer-2014/sophia-webster-j-crew-shoe-collaboration

Read more: Sophia Webster Collaboration with J. Crew Fall 2013 - Sophia Webster and J. Crew - Marie Claire 
Follow us: @marieclaire on Twitter | MarieClaire on Facebook 
Visit us at MarieClaire.com


----------



## authenticplease

More photos.....don't know why I am only able to post one at a time!


----------



## authenticplease

Another


----------



## authenticplease

Some shots from the S/S2014 show....

http://www.fashionising.com/runway/b--sophia-webster-details-ss-14-62904.html


----------



## authenticplease

And another....


----------



## bougainvillier

How cute is this!!!


----------



## SisiEko

New to the collection after a long search the Emeli pumps are home.


----------



## authenticplease

SisiEko said:


> View attachment 2495941
> View attachment 2495942
> View attachment 2495943
> 
> New to the collection after a long search the Emeli pumps are home.



.....they are fabulous!


----------



## authenticplease

$199 size 40

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOPIA-WEBST...04615?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c7c2d4ce7


----------



## bougainvillier

SisiEko said:


> View attachment 2495941
> View attachment 2495942
> View attachment 2495943
> 
> New to the collection after a long search the Emeli pumps are home.



WOW nice! Love them!


----------



## SisiEko

authenticplease said:


> .....they are fabulous!



Thanks authenticplease


----------



## SisiEko

bougainvillier said:


> WOW nice! Love them!




Thanks bougainvillier! Price was nice too.


----------



## authenticplease

41. For 50euro opening bid or 100euros. BIN

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sophia-We...48851?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ad00acdb3


----------



## authenticplease

Pink heels....$199 bin OBO size 35

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...33613?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item417cb0c44d


----------



## authenticplease

38.5 for $149 BIN

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOPHIA-WEBS...58402?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item48612b13e2

These are the 'ones that got away' for me!  I had them on my wish list at nAP and was stalking them for sale season but they sold out immediately!  They remind me of loooong summers at the beach with friends when I was younger and the airbrushed tee shirts that were a must


----------



## authenticplease

Lots of SW available on UK site!

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Desig...ywords=Sophia webster&keywords=Sophia+Webster


----------



## Shoegal30

authenticplease said:


> Has anyone seen any info at jCrew on this?!
> 
> From Marie Claire:
> 
> Sophia Webster Collaboration with J. Crew For spring/summer 2014 - Sophia Webster and J. Crew - Marie Claire
> 
> We would be lying if we said we didn't get wildly enthusiastic every time a J.Crew presentation occurs. From the clothes to the styling to the hair and makeup (aren't you obsessed with the J.Crew orange-red lipstick?), we're guaranteed to fall in love with almost every look. This season, J.Crew added yet another lust-worthy component to their presentation: A collaboration with new shoe designer Sophia Webster.
> A late apprentice to genius Nicholas Kirkwood, Webster is known for her playful designs, which often include stripes, polka dots, and multi-colors. Her designs for J.Crew are no less impressive. With 30 different styles on offer, the capsule collection includes floral prints, striped heels, tassels, and embroidery. "The collection is really fun and feminine, very me, but still a hybrid of the two brands," Webster said.
> We can't wait to get our toes in a pair, and plan on wearing them from the office to a dinner party. After all, as head of J.Crew's women's design, Tom Mora told us, "Incorporate a bold, colorful shoe into your everyday wardrobe by pairing it with neutral, solid colors. Think navy, khaki, or white. You can also pull in one of the colors found in the shoe design to tie the look together. The clothes should compliment the shoes, not compete with them."
> 
> http://www.marieclaire.com/fashion-week-spring-summer-2014/sophia-webster-j-crew-shoe-collaboration
> 
> Read more: Sophia Webster Collaboration with J. Crew Fall 2013 - Sophia Webster and J. Crew - Marie Claire
> Follow us: @marieclaire on Twitter | MarieClaire on Facebook
> Visit us at MarieClaire.com


I am feverishly waiting on this release.  I need those black and white heels on the far right in my life!


----------



## Shoegal30

Shoegal30 said:


> I am feverishly waiting on this release.  I need those black and white heels on the far right in my life!


OMG, I just called Jcrew to inquire about the release date for these babies and I was able to pre-order them!  YAY!! They are expected to ship in or at the end of April!


----------



## authenticplease

Shoegal30 said:


> OMG, I just called Jcrew to inquire about the release date for these babies and I was able to pre-order them!  YAY!! They are expected to ship in or at the end of April!



That is so wonderful......you will have to post pics when they arrive


----------



## Shoegal30

authenticplease said:


> That is so wonderful......you will have to post pics when they arrive



 I most definitely will..


----------



## bougainvillier

Shoegal30 said:


> OMG, I just called Jcrew to inquire about the release date for these babies and I was able to pre-order them!  YAY!! They are expected to ship in or at the end of April!



Congrats! Cannot wait for the reveal


----------



## snibor

This is awesome!  Just saw on line that there will be a Fall shoe line with jcrew as well.


----------



## sammix3

How does her line run? TTS?


----------



## snibor

So when will the Jcrew collaboration be released and do we know if its on line, in all stores, selected stores, etc?


----------



## authenticplease

sammix3 said:


> How does her line run? TTS?



For me, her shoes seem to run about the same as CL sizing.  I usually wear a 39.5-40. HTH


----------



## bougainvillier

sammix3 said:


> How does her line run? TTS?




Same for me. True to CL sizing.


----------



## sammix3

authenticplease said:


> For me, her shoes seem to run about the same as CL sizing.  I usually wear a 39.5-40. HTH





bougainvillier said:


> Same for me. True to CL sizing.



Thanks ladies!  Can't wait to get my first pair!


----------



## fashionstudent1

Hi everyone.

I am currently in my final year at University, and for my final project I am using Sophia Webster, and I was just wondering if you could fill out this survey for me please. I will be very grateful.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/WS2Q5RV

Thanks


----------



## authenticplease

Any ATL ladies interested in meeting Sophia Webster in the evening on the 13th?!


----------



## authenticplease

These cute polka dot flats are available in a 36 and 38 for $125

https://www.therealreal.com/products/sophia-webster-flats


----------



## Aikandy

Shoegal30 said:


> OMG, I just called Jcrew to inquire about the release date for these babies and I was able to pre-order them!  YAY!! They are expected to ship in or at the end of April!


Do you have a list of the style names?


----------



## Shoegal30

Aikandy said:


> Do you have a list of the style names?



Sorry hun, I do not.  I had to describe it in detail and the rep sent me a few pics and then I told her which one it was and I bought them.  I asked her why there wasn't any info on the website about this fabulous collection but she didn't answer me.  LOL...I'm sure if you call them, you will be able to do the same!


----------



## Aikandy

Shoegal30 said:


> Sorry hun, I do not.  I had to describe it in detail and the rep sent me a few pics and then I told her which one it was and I bought them.  I asked her why there wasn't any info on the website about this fabulous collection but she didn't answer me.  LOL...I'm sure if you call them, you will be able to do the same!


Thanks, they told me they only had a list, no pictures, so I sent them the pics of the few that I wanted.  I told them i would just buy 1 of each in my size if they still cant figure it out....Ill let you know what happens and report back the style names/numbers if possible.


----------



## Shoegal30

Aikandy said:


> Thanks, they told me they only had a list, no pictures, so I sent them the pics of the few that I wanted.  I told them i would just buy 1 of each in my size if they still cant figure it out....Ill let you know what happens and report back the style names/numbers if possible.



The lies they tell.  Is it possible you can call back and ask for Stephanie? She's a personal shopper.  She had pics and she helped me!


----------



## SisiEko

authenticplease said:


> Any ATL ladies interested in meeting Sophia Webster in the evening on the 13th?!




yeah! where?


----------



## authenticplease

SisiEko said:


> yeah! where?



PMed you!


----------



## LavenderIce

There's a sample sale in London today.  Hope you ladies find something good.


----------



## authenticplease

I had the pleasure of attending the Sophia Webster event last Thursday at Saks Atlanta.  I took my 13 yo DD since it was a designer that she likes too!  

We started upstairs at the private event at 5:30. It was a meet and greet with press for Sophia.









The handsome man seated next to Sophia is her DH, Bobby.


----------



## authenticplease

After champagne and lots of interviewing & questions plus photos.......ps~Sophia is in her first trimester......everyone headed downstairs for the main event!  Signing and enjoying all of the lovely SW shoes and displays.....plus all of the candy and drinks!!










My DD made a mad dash for the cotton candy machine!


----------



## authenticplease

I have lots of display photos but I won't post them now......if y'all are interested in them, let me know and I am happy to post!

Getting my Loca leopard holographic flats signed with DD!


----------



## authenticplease

it was a very fun night and so incredible to meet the lovely Sophia Webster!!





And with my surprisingly easy to wear with everything RS flap


----------



## chocodoc

I'm newly discovering Sophia Webster. I picked these up from Saks on Friday night- love them!


----------



## rdgldy

authenticplease said:


> it was a very fun night and so incredible to meet the lovely Sophia Webster!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with my surprisingly easy to wear with everything RS flap


Thank you for all your awesome pictures, D.!!  I'd love to see your others too


----------



## bougainvillier

authenticplease said:


> it was a very fun night and so incredible to meet the lovely Sophia Webster!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with my surprisingly easy to wear with everything RS flap




Congrats and she seems very nice! I hope she is coming to Boston soon enough


----------



## phiphi

authenticplease said:


> I have lots of display photos but I won't post them now......if y'all are interested in them, let me know and I am happy to post!
> 
> Getting my Loca leopard holographic flats signed with DD!



what wonderful pictures, D!! i am so happy you and your DD got to go to this fantastic event!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Why have I never heard of her? The shoes are adorable


----------



## authenticplease

bougainvillier said:


> Congrats and she seems very nice! I hope she is coming to Boston soon enough





phiphi said:


> what wonderful pictures, D!! i am so happy you and your DD got to go to this fantastic event!





rdgldy said:


> Thank you for all your awesome pictures, D.!!  I'd love to see your others too



Thanks ladies!!  It was a very nice evening. 

Bougainvillier....you should check to see if she is coming to your area

There were quite a few mannequin displays set up......


----------



## authenticplease

This was my favorite....I loved the see through lace RedValentino trench!


----------



## authenticplease




----------



## authenticplease

These shoes and bags are pre fall 2014.....I adore the tstraps with yellow and blue polka dots!!


----------



## authenticplease




----------



## authenticplease




----------



## authenticplease

A gift from Saks for DD


----------



## snibor

Thank you for posting!  Looks like it was a fun, great event.  Luv the shoes you purchased.


----------



## AEGIS

authenticplease said:


> A gift from Saks for DD





thanks so much for posting! I love her shoes and you look like you had a blast.

I found a pair that says 39 on them but the person selling them told me they got them from a UK seller and that the 39 is an EU 39 and that they fit like a a US 7.  I am typically a 39/39.5 in Louboutin.  She gave me the insole and it seems like they would fit me.  I am however confused by her sizing explanation.


----------



## authenticplease

AEGIS said:


> thanks so much for posting! I love her shoes and you look like you had a blast.
> 
> I found a pair that says 39 on them but the person selling them told me they got them from a UK seller and that the 39 is an EU 39 and that they fit like a a US 7.  I am typically a 39/39.5 in Louboutin.  She gave me the insole and it seems like they would fit me.  I am however confused by her sizing explanation.



Hi lovely, Aegis!  It was a very good time.....I think DD must have eaten 10 cotton candy cones as Jonathan kept telling her to go get another. She did not even want supper that night!  But she was sticky and happy

I am a 39.5-40 in CL and seem to be a solid 49 in every pair of SW I have tried so far.....could the UK seller have been giving you the UK equivilant size for 39. I thought a 39 was @ uk6 and 39.5 was @uk6.5......however I could easily be wrong HTH!

Do you have a store that stocks them close by so you could get an idea of how her styles fit you?!


----------



## authenticplease

chocodoc said:


> I'm newly discovering Sophia Webster. I picked these up from Saks on Friday night- love them!
> View attachment 2544488
> View attachment 2544489
> View attachment 2544490
> View attachment 2544491



Congrats on such a lovely pair of heels.....we are fraternal shoe twins!  Isn't the leopard holographic material incredible?  I love that they are a great neutral with a kick!! And the orange accent at the edge of the sole is amazing. IRL


----------



## AEGIS

authenticplease said:


> Hi lovely, Aegis!  It was a very good time.....I think DD must have eaten 10 cotton candy cones as Jonathan kept telling her to go get another. She did not even want supper that night!  But she was sticky and happy
> 
> I am a 39.5-40 in CL and seem to be a solid 49 in every pair of SW I have tried so far.....could the UK seller have been giving you the UK equivilant size for 39. I thought a 39 was @ uk6 and 39.5 was @uk6.5......however I could easily be wrong HTH!
> 
> Do you have a store that stocks them close by so you could get an idea of how her styles fit you?!



You meant 39 right? and not 49?  Well I bought them  The price was right. $150 for the Daria pump in pink--the color I've been coveting BN w/vibrams.  And she measured the insole and she said it was 10.5.  Idk is she's just confused because her pictures of the sole say 39. I am not sure why she thinks they'll fit a size US 7.


----------



## authenticplease

I can understand why you chanced it....that is a great price for such a fab shoe

I am sending positive thoughts your way hoping they fit!!  If not, there is always the sock trick as the length seems good.

And I believe the Daria should be a bit forgiving since it has a sling back

Eekkk....I meant to type 40.....my flats I just purchased above are 40. 



AEGIS said:


> You meant 39 right? and not 49?  Well I bought them  The price was right. $150 for the Daria pump in pink--the color I've been coveting BN w/vibrams.  And she measured the insole and she said it was 10.5.  Idk is she's just confused because her pictures of the sole say 39. I am not sure why she thinks they'll fit a size US 7.


----------



## Aikandy

Such a lively set up! Thanks for posting this, D!  By any chance did you get any info on the chiara?  Havent heard of them dropping in the states yet.



authenticplease said:


> A gift from Saks for DD


----------



## AEGIS

authenticplease said:


> I can understand why you chanced it....that is a great price for such a fab shoe
> 
> I am sending positive thoughts your way hoping they fit!!  If not, there is always the sock trick as the length seems good.
> 
> And I believe the Daria should be a bit forgiving since it has a sling back
> 
> Eekkk....I meant to type 40.....my flats I just purchased above are 40.



I hope so too! I should get them by Thursday.


----------



## authenticplease

Aikandy said:


> Such a lively set up! Thanks for posting this, D!  By any chance did you get any info on the chiara?  Havent heard of them dropping in the states yet.




No, I haven't seen them for purchase anywhere yet.....just the Cleo in the orange/black/white combo that Saks had in stock.  I would imagine the loaded up on most all styles for the signing event since they only received one size in each style for each store.  

I wanted the Mika-closed toe floral pumps aand the 40 that ATL had was damaged I had to order my Loca flats online the week before(and online found/shipped from another store, they had none in warehouse)......lots was long gone before the event.  I would have been really happy with the Nina also but according to Jonathan, they sold out upon arrival weeks ago. 

Edit:  I just checked SW website and no Chiara there yet


----------



## chocodoc

authenticplease said:


> Congrats on such a lovely pair of heels.....we are fraternal shoe twins!  Isn't the leopard holographic material incredible?  I love that they are a great neutral with a kick!! And the orange accent at the edge of the sole is amazing. IRL




Yes, it does appear we are fraternal twins! I absolutely adore the shoes and the extra spice they add to an outfit. I also love the way the material feels. 

I would love to see the Aldoras in person. Any idea about which store is carrying those?


----------



## authenticplease

chocodoc said:


> Yes, it does appear we are fraternal twins! I absolutely adore the shoes and the extra spice they add to an outfit. I also love the way the material feels.
> 
> I would love to see the Aldoras in person. Any idea about which store is carrying those?



SW online boutique has them in limited colors....

http://www.sophiawebster.co.uk/product/view/2755

NAP UK is sold out......

http://cache.net-a-porter.com/product/421788

Harvey Nichols has them in cream....

http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...tterfly-patent-leather-pumps.html?colour=NUDE

I am not seeing them online in the US!


----------



## chocodoc

authenticplease said:


> sw online boutique has them in limited colors....
> 
> http://www.sophiawebster.co.uk/product/view/2755
> 
> nap uk is sold out......
> 
> http://cache.net-a-porter.com/product/421788
> 
> harvey nichols has them in cream....
> 
> http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...tterfly-patent-leather-pumps.html?colour=nude
> 
> i am not seeing them online in the us!




thanks!!


----------



## authenticplease

So cute!  38 for $225 OBO

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sophia-Webs...93719?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5d4a7a64d7


----------



## authenticplease

Miroslava Duma in Lilico


----------



## snibor

Shoegal30 said:


> OMG, I just called Jcrew to inquire about the release date for these babies and I was able to pre-order them!  YAY!! They are expected to ship in or at the end of April!


Do you have any idea on pricing?


----------



## snibor

Aikandy said:


> Do you have a list of the style names?


Sophia Webster for J.Crew Riko Heel (A8061), 
Sophia Webster for J.Crew Fabric Pump (A8058),  
Sophia Webster for J.Crew Alicia Heel (A8076), 
Sophia Webster for J.Crew Mika Heel (A8052), 
Sophia Webster for J.Crew Finn Heel (A8057),
Sophia Webster for J.Crew Nicolle Heel (A8077),
Sophia Webster for J.Crew Poppy Heel (A8062), and
Sophia Webster for J.Crew Penelope Heel (A8055).

This is the list I was given.


----------



## Shoegal30

snibor said:


> Do you have any idea on pricing?



Um, high!  My shoes were $695.


----------



## snibor

Shoegal30 said:


> Um, high!  My shoes were $695.


Haa...well if they are awesome and look great, that's what counts.  That is high for jcrew.  Let us know how you like them when you get them.


----------



## Shoegal30

snibor said:


> Haa...well if they are awesome and look great, that's what counts.  That is high for jcrew.  Let us know how you like them when you get them.



I know.  I'm leery of them because normally with the exception of flats, their shoes bother my feet.  I secretly have my fingers crossed that with Sophia Webster involved, these won't.  At the slightest ache, I will return them! I'll def keep you ladies posted and post pics!


----------



## Aikandy

Shoegal30 said:


> Um, high!  My shoes were $695.


The J Crew release is just a different colorway for existing styles - so the prices are consistent.  I ordered the Nicole and the Alicia (480 and 695 respectively) and was a little surprised myself, lol.


----------



## Shoegal30

Aikandy said:


> The J Crew release is just a different colorway for existing styles - so the prices are consistent.  I ordered the Nicole and the Alicia (480 and 695 respectively) and was a little surprised myself, lol.



Oh, I didn't know that.  I don't have a pair of Sophia Websters but I've always liked how colorful her shoes were.  Geez, I hope I'm not disappointed!


----------



## Aikandy

authenticplease said:


> No, I haven't seen them for purchase anywhere yet.....just the Cleo in the orange/black/white combo that Saks had in stock.  I would imagine the loaded up on most all styles for the signing event since they only received one size in each style for each store.
> 
> I wanted the Mika-closed toe floral pumps aand the 40 that ATL had was damaged I had to order my Loca flats online the week before(and online found/shipped from another store, they had none in warehouse)......lots was long gone before the event.  I would have been really happy with the Nina also but according to Jonathan, they sold out upon arrival weeks ago.
> 
> Edit:  I just checked SW website and no Chiara there yet



Found the neon flamingo for preorder in Australia.  I really want the other colorway but I will take these.  Any intel?


----------



## Aikandy

Looks like forgot to say thank you dear. Thank you for posting the list! 





snibor said:


> Sophia Webster for J.Crew Riko Heel (A8061),
> Sophia Webster for J.Crew Fabric Pump (A8058),
> Sophia Webster for J.Crew Alicia Heel (A8076),
> Sophia Webster for J.Crew Mika Heel (A8052),
> Sophia Webster for J.Crew Finn Heel (A8057),
> Sophia Webster for J.Crew Nicolle Heel (A8077),
> Sophia Webster for J.Crew Poppy Heel (A8062), and
> Sophia Webster for J.Crew Penelope Heel (A8055).
> 
> This is the list I was given.


----------



## snibor

Aikandy said:


> Looks like forgot to say thank you dear. Thank you for posting the list!



No problem.


----------



## carlinha

authenticplease said:


>



wow looked like such a fun event, thanks for sharing *authenticplease*!!

and i didn't know Sophia was pregnant, she is absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## SerillaK

Oh my!


----------



## s.s. alexandra

authenticplease said:


> With all of the new spring shoes coming out.....I am gravitating to SW this season more than ever!
> 
> I adore this shoe but don't know which style I will end up with yet...


I love this style and was desperate to buy them a few months ago but could not find my size anywhere. They look so adorable. Total Katy Perry vibe!


----------



## s.s. alexandra

Aikandy said:


> Found the neon flamingo for preorder in Australia.  I really want the other colorway but I will take these.  Any intel?


Where in Australia?!


----------



## Aikandy

s.s. alexandra said:


> Where in Australia?!



desordre.  Ive never ordered from them though and presale is final.


----------



## authenticplease

carlinha said:


> wow looked like such a fun event, thanks for sharing *authenticplease*!!
> 
> and i didn't know Sophia was pregnant, she is absolutely adorable!!!!



She is definitely adorable!  

Great so see you in the SW thread......her shoes are so fun and really bring a lot of enthusiasm with there vibrant, unique designs


----------



## chocodoc

These were just delivered today! I am shocked at how quickly they arrived; I just ordered them from the Sophia Webster website on Tuesday. I absolutely adore them!!! Introducing Aldora in spearmint (difficult to capture the true color- beautiful mint green).


----------



## authenticplease

chocodoc said:


> These were just delivered today! I am shocked at how quickly they arrived; I just ordered them from the Sophia Webster website on Tuesday. I absolutely adore them!!! Introducing Aldora in spearmint (difficult to capture the true color- beautiful mint green).
> View attachment 2559308



They are stunning!  What a lovely addition


----------



## DearHaayet

authenticplease said:


> They are stunning!  What a lovely addition


Curious and interested about SW, so I come to this sub-forum and pleasantly find you here!
That Saks event sure looks like it was the place to be.
Thanks for being so resourceful(esp.Valentino sub-forum)
going out of your way to kep us posted on designer sizing,in-store sale info,ebay sales,etc...
I was in the Atlanta area just 10 days ago,and thougt of you while at Phipps....


----------



## rdgldy

chocodoc said:


> These were just delivered today! I am shocked at how quickly they arrived; I just ordered them from the Sophia Webster website on Tuesday. I absolutely adore them!!! Introducing Aldora in spearmint (difficult to capture the true color- beautiful mint green).
> View attachment 2559308



Just spectacular!!!!
j


----------



## authenticplease

DearHaayet said:


> Curious and interested about SW, so I come to this sub-forum and pleasantly find you here!
> That Saks event sure looks like it was the place to be.
> Thanks for being so resourceful(esp.Valentino sub-forum)
> going out of your way to kep us posted on designer sizing,in-store sale info,ebay sales,etc...
> I was in the Atlanta area just 10 days ago,and thougt of you while at Phipps....



such a sweet thing to say!

It was a treat to be able to attend the SW event and meet Sophia

I hope you had a nice time at Phipps!  Between Saks, Jeffrey's and the Valentino Boutique, it is my idea of a lovely afternoon outing  always so much to see and take in.....and photograph any new goodies to share with the ladies here!!


----------



## Love flamingos

Aikandy said:


> Such a lively set up! Thanks for posting this, D!  By any chance did you get any info on the chiara?  Havent heard of them dropping in the states yet.


I just pre-ordered a pair of Chiaras on desordrestore.com. The presale ends March 31. I haven't been able to find them anywhere else either... Hope this helps!


----------



## bougainvillier

chocodoc said:


> These were just delivered today! I am shocked at how quickly they arrived; I just ordered them from the Sophia Webster website on Tuesday. I absolutely adore them!!! Introducing Aldora in spearmint (difficult to capture the true color- beautiful mint green).
> View attachment 2559308



What an unique pair! Congrats!


----------



## chocodoc

authenticplease said:


> They are stunning!  What a lovely addition




Thanks!!!


----------



## chocodoc

bougainvillier said:


> What an unique pair! Congrats!




Thanks!!!


----------



## Jujubay

Just got these babies in this week from the UK.


----------



## authenticplease

Jujubay said:


> Just got these babies in this week from the UK.





So incredibly.....perfect!!


----------



## s.s. alexandra

Jujubay said:


> Just got these babies in this week from the UK.




So jealous!!!


----------



## chocodoc

Jujubay said:


> Just got these babies in this week from the UK.




Nice!!!!


----------



## Jujubay

s.s. alexandra said:


> So jealous!!!



Thank you


----------



## bougainvillier

Jujubay said:


> Just got these babies in this week from the UK.



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## jlm916

I've searched all over for the Lilicos in my size and now that I finally have them, I'm not sure they're gonna work.  The 38.5 feel small and the 39 seem too big.  

Does anyone know of an insert that will keep my feet from slipping forward?  I love these shoes (they look like candy ) and think this would be the fix that will make them work.


----------



## authenticplease

I wish these were my size......

Ninas 37 for $330 BIN

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOPHIA-WEBS...52825?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a8eb0c5d9


----------



## authenticplease

jlm916 said:


> I've searched all over for the Lilicos in my size and now that I finally have them, I'm not sure they're gonna work.  The 38.5 feel small and the 39 seem too big.
> 
> Does anyone know of an insert that will keep my feet from slipping forward?  I love these shoes (they look like candy ) and think this would be the fix that will make them work.



Usually a ball of foot pad will 'take up a little space" in the toe box and hold your foot in place. You can try one without adhering it in place initially to see if that will do the trick. GL!


----------



## Aikandy

s.s. alexandra said:


> Where in Australia?!


I received the neon green chiara from desorde......right before they popped up on net-a-porter, lol.  They were well packaged and arrived within 7 days. I would order from them again.


----------



## authenticplease

Aikandy said:


> I received the neon green chiara from desorde......right before they popped up on net-a-porter, lol.  They were well packaged and arrived within 7 days. I would order from them again.



What?! No mod shots......holding out on us, huh?!

Happy they arrived safely!


----------



## jlm916

authenticplease said:


> Usually a ball of foot pad will 'take up a little space" in the toe box and hold your foot in place. You can try one without adhering it in place initially to see if that will do the trick. GL!


Thanks!  I ended up trying the dr scholls clear ball of foot pads and something wasn't "right".  I don't know, it's like they didn't do anything but fill some space and slide around.....  Sadly, the Lilico's went back this morning.  

(Your dog has a great nose!  What a face!)


----------



## Straight-Laced

I don't own any Sophia Webster shoes but I love this pic  




_wethepeople_


----------



## Straight-Laced

_wethepeople_


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Wow! These shoes are super cute!


----------



## Aikandy

authenticplease said:


> What?! No mod shots......holding out on us, huh?!
> 
> Happy they arrived safely!


I still cant upload! Pic coming, pinky swear


----------



## carlinha

Obsessed with my new Chiara shoes


----------



## authenticplease

Aikandy said:


> I still cant upload! Pic coming, pinky swear



resents can't wait to see


carlinha said:


> Obsessed with my new Chiara shoes




I can see why!  They look amazing!  You wear them well!!  

And they perfectly fit right in to the RS rainbow......even though they aren't RS:giggles:  I love the new siggy


----------



## phiphi

Aikandy said:


> I still cant upload! Pic coming, pinky swear



pics pics pics pics! 



carlinha said:


> Obsessed with my new Chiara shoes



zomg i adore! love! congrats hun!


----------



## Aikandy

authenticplease said:


> resents can't wait to see
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why!  They look amazing!  You wear them well!!
> 
> And they perfectly fit right in to the RS rainbow......even though they aren't RS:giggles:  I love the new siggy





phiphi said:


> pics pics pics pics!
> 
> 
> 
> zomg i adore! love! congrats hun!



I wore these last week.... and am more in love.  The colors are so vibrant IRL.  Sorry for the ginormous photo


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> Obsessed with my new Chiara shoes




Wow!! They are just amazing


----------



## rdgldy

Aikandy said:


> I wore these last week.... and am more in love.  The colors are so vibrant IRL.  Sorry for the ginormous photo



Fabulous!!!!


----------



## Aikandy

carlinha said:


> Obsessed with my new Chiara shoes


They look so good on you...and seem to be the perfect addition to your colorful collection.


----------



## Aikandy

rdgldy said:


> Fabulous!!!!





phiphi said:


> pics pics pics pics!
> 
> zomg i adore! love! congrats hun!


 Thank you!


----------



## authenticplease

Aikandy said:


> I wore these last week.... and am more in love.  The colors are so vibrant IRL.  Sorry for the ginormous photo



I love ginormous photos when the shoes are sooooo amazing!  I can see why you are in love......you wear them well!!  The vibrant colors are fabulous


----------



## hhl4vr

Aikandy said:


> I wore these last week.... and am more in love.  The colors are so vibrant IRL.  Sorry for the ginormous photo


 
Looks great  .  Such a great photo can never be called ginormous.


----------



## Aikandy

hhl4vr said:


> Looks great  .  Such a great photo can never be called ginormous.


Thank you dear!


----------



## bougainvillier

carlinha said:


> Obsessed with my new Chiara shoes





Aikandy said:


> I wore these last week.... and am more in love.  The colors are so vibrant IRL.  Sorry for the ginormous photo



What an amazing pair. You both model it so well


----------



## Aikandy

A close up of the chiara. Sorry I love them.  And to my surprise, the first of my Sophia Webster for J.Crew pre-order. Please forgive my picture-taking and posting skills.


----------



## snibor

Those look awesome on you!  Wow you are lucky to get them early.  I don't think the line is officially out yet.  Congrats!


----------



## Aikandy

snibor said:


> Those look awesome on you!  Wow you are lucky to get them early.  I don't think the line is officially out yet.  Congrats!


Thanks hun! But shoegal30, told me to call and just ask if I could pre-order...I actually followed instructions this time, lol.  I also had leverage from the list you posted.


----------



## rdgldy

Aikandy said:


> Thanks hun! But shoegal30, told me to call and just ask if I could pre-order...I actually followed instructions this time, lol.  I also had leverage from the list you posted.


I love your J Crew pre-orders!!  Really pretty!!


----------



## ShoooSh

my very own Lilico's


----------



## snibor

Aikandy said:


> Thanks hun! But shoegal30, told me to call and just ask if I could pre-order...I actually followed instructions this time, lol.  I also had leverage from the list you posted.



Awesome!


----------



## rdgldy

ShoooSh said:


> my very own Lilico's


Congratulations on a gorgeous pair!!! I just ordered the d'orsay version of this style.


----------



## ShoooSh

rdgldy said:


> Congratulations on a gorgeous pair!!! I just ordered the d'orsay version of this style.




Thank u and Congrats on ur pair as well :*


----------



## Kayapo97

ShoooSh said:


> my very own Lilico's





Very stunning shoes for a spring/summer dress, congrats


----------



## ShoooSh

Kayapo97 said:


> Very stunning shoes for a spring/summer dress, congrats




Thankssss


----------



## Kayapo97

Aikandy said:


> A close up of the chiara. Sorry I love them.  And to my surprise, the first of my Sophia Webster for J.Crew pre-order. Please forgive my picture-taking and posting skills.



Lovely shoes


Are the butterfly wings flexible or rigid?, I would worry about damaging them when sitting down or something


----------



## Shoegal30

So, I'm beyond pissed at Jcrew...apparently my lovely Poppy pumps were a hot seller and I will not be able to get the shoes.  When I called to find out why, when I was put on the wait list for them in February, I was given the BS story about how they've been taking orders for them since they debuted in fashion week and they just didn't have enough to accommodate my order.  I'm just pissed because when I called to see when they were going to be released I was told this month and I was added to the wait list.  I just makes me angry because instead of adding names to the list...how about doing something radical like actually taking count of how many shoes you're supposed to get so you can meet the demand?!  Sorry for my rant, I just really wanted those shoes!  I hope everyone else gets their shoes!


----------



## authenticplease

rdgldy said:


> Congratulations on a gorgeous pair!!! I just ordered the d'orsay version of this style.



Mika.....so excited for you!


----------



## authenticplease

Shoegal30 said:


> So, I'm beyond pissed at Jcrew...apparently my lovely Poppy pumps were a hot seller and I will not be able to get the shoes.  When I called to find out why, when I was put on the wait list for them in February, I was given the BS story about how they've been taking orders for them since they debuted in fashion week and they just didn't have enough to accommodate my order.  I'm just pissed because when I called to see when they were going to be released I was told this month and I was added to the wait list.  I just makes me angry because instead of adding names to the list...how about doing something radical like actually taking count of how many shoes you're supposed to get so you can meet the demand?!  Sorry for my rant, I just really wanted those shoes!  I hope everyone else gets their shoes!



  so sorry this happened


----------



## authenticplease

ShoooSh said:


> my very own Lilico's



  absolutely lovely!


----------



## Shoegal30

authenticplease said:


> so sorry this happened



Thank u hun....im so devastated..lol


----------



## rdgldy

authenticplease said:


> Mika.....so excited for you!



thanks, D!!


----------



## sabgianna

I was so happy when my websters arrived today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



But the upon inspection I found scratches. Should I return them? They are the last in my size&#128560; 




My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## snibor

sabgianna said:


> I was so happy when my websters arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586565
> 
> But the upon inspection I found scratches. Should I return them? They are the last in my size&#128560;
> View attachment 2586566
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


Oh no!   is there no way to get a new pair in your size?  I would be pissed unless I could fix it or get a new pair.   Maybe it can be fixed somehow?


----------



## bougainvillier

sabgianna said:


> I was so happy when my websters arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586565
> 
> But the upon inspection I found scratches. Should I return them? They are the last in my size&#128560;
> View attachment 2586566
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



I had this pair and although it was perfect at the beginning, it was scratched badly once worn. I believe this is the same as the "Specchio" leather by Louboutin, also called mirrored metallic leather. It is infamous for holding up badly. So if you really like this pair/leather and got them at a deal, keep them. Otherwise, gotta go. 

It's a beautiful rose gold nevertheless and congrats!


----------



## authenticplease

sabgianna said:


> I was so happy when my websters arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586565
> 
> But the upon inspection I found scratches. Should I return them? They are the last in my size&#128560;
> View attachment 2586566
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



So sorry they arrived damaged  if you love love them then keep them. Otherwise, I would send them back. That is a lot to spend on shoes that have been damaged from the beginning.

I tried on the. Mikas at Saks.  My SA brought them out and they were new in the box, I was the first one to ever try them on......and they were badly damaged with black marks all over the toes(very obvious on such a light leather) and impossible to repair.  . There wasn't another pair.  Only one in each size.


----------



## sabgianna

Thank you everyone for the input. I do really love them and knowing how this leather reacts now they probably would have gotten scratched on first wear. So does anyone else noticed quality issues with Webster shoes? I mean I can only order them online (not much choice where I live) so I'd be disappointed if I'd get another damaged pair. 


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## snibor

Just a reminder ladies....saks is having friends and family and sophia webster is included.  25% off!  I just ordered and am waiting patiently.


----------



## authenticplease

Just received an email from SW.com featuring these beauties!

If you go to the website.....they are featured and fluttering their wings!  So cute:o)


----------



## authenticplease

http://racked.com/archives/2014/04/21/sophia-webster-for-j-crew-spring-2014-shoes.php

Despite the rampant growth of ugly-chic sandals (Birks, Tevas, and their crunchy associates), British shoe designer Sophia Webster has stayed true to the skinny, tall heel in her debut collection for everyone's favorite mass retailer, J.Crew. The 13 piece collab features Webster's best-selling silhouettes rendered in fabrics, prints, and colors that tie in with the retailer's spring offerings. A natural fit, according to Webster: "The brand has a real sense of fun and color that I love and I think that my designs compliment their clothes well."

First seen at J.Crew's spring 2014 presentation back in September, the shoes are available in stores beginning today and online Wednesday. Prices range from $320 to $695. Have a look at the collection that has us using all of our editorial restraint to not reference Happy Feet after the jump.


----------



## authenticplease

Photo 2


----------



## authenticplease

Photo 3


----------



## authenticplease

Photo 4


----------



## authenticplease

Photo 5


----------



## authenticplease

Photo 6


----------



## authenticplease

Photo 7


----------



## authenticplease

Photo 8


----------



## authenticplease

Photo 9


----------



## authenticplease

Photo 10


----------



## snibor

Lovely thank you!


----------



## snibor

Hope I posted pic!  Just received these babies for summer.


----------



## Kayapo97

authenticplease said:


> Photo 6



Those are very pretty


----------



## angelcove

authenticplease said:


> Just received an email from SW.com featuring these beauties!
> 
> If you go to the website.....they are featured and fluttering their wings!  So cute:o)



Where else are these available? I need size 36.5 or 37. Thanks!!


----------



## Lena186

Does anyone own loulou pumps or Amber? Are they tts? TIA


----------



## cecilia446

I am not sure if this question was asked, how comfy are they really? I love the Yara heels , tried the patent orange version last Saturday but it's rather challenging to walk in them for beyond 5 mins. 

And then I saw Mariposa, love the design. but the workmanship of the inner sole leaves much to be desired. The label metal tag was not in alignment with the inner leather sole and it looks slipshod.

I really really want to get a pair, especially since their price points are still affordable and not sky-rocketing at the moment.  But I have broad feet....maybe that's why. 

Anyone else having the same problem as me?


----------



## Jujubay

Just got these in today. Can't wait to rock them


----------



## Lena186

Jujubay said:


> Just got these in today. Can't wait to rock them



Congrats! Great choice do they run tts?


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Phoebe &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Had to order them twice because I didn't realize how small Sophia Webster shoes run. Had to go up a full size, but I am so glad that I have them. I love the neon accents!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Jujubay said:


> Just got these in today. Can't wait to rock them




Mod shots please! I'm really trying to debate if I should hunt these down lol!


----------



## quackedup

And here is the Chiara 2 in the other colourway: Spearmint (pale pale blue) and Hot Bubblegum (bright pink) 

as adorable as these shoes are, personally i feel the quality is lacking in these particular shoes


----------



## Lena186

quackedup said:


> And here is the Chiara 2 in the other colourway: Spearmint (pale pale blue) and Hot Bubblegum (bright pink)
> 
> as adorable as these shoes are, personally i feel the quality is lacking in these particular shoes


How comfy are they? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## quackedup

^ they are ok, the footbed is padded - so they are as comfy as you'd imagine 4 inch thin stilettos to be 
in saying that, they arent the most comfy stilettos as say compared to Givenchy or Gucci.
i think the pitch is a bit too steep for the height.
Some half insoles/party feet will do it wonders.


----------



## Lena186

Thank you so much! They are great shoes


----------



## Lena186

Just got these. I'm a size 39
Amber plaid pumps, 39


Loulou pumps, 39.5




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## chocodoc

Ohhhh, I love both pairs!! Where did you find them?



Lena186 said:


> Just got these. I'm a size 39
> Amber plaid pumps, 39
> View attachment 2599285
> 
> Loulou pumps, 39.5


----------



## Jujubay

SongbirdDiva said:


> Mod shots please! I'm really trying to debate if I should hunt these down lol!



Here you go


----------



## Lena186

chocodoc said:


> Ohhhh, I love both pairs!! Where did you find them?



Thank you found them at Yoox, also Farfetch has them.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Jujubay said:


> Here you go


----------



## Hearmeroar

sabgianna said:


> Thank you everyone for the input. I do really love them and knowing how this leather reacts now they probably would have gotten scratched on first wear. So does anyone else noticed quality issues with Webster shoes? I mean I can only order them online (not much choice where I live) so I'd be disappointed if I'd get another damaged pair.
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


I had the Same pair. Loved it so much at first. 
But I honestly felt that the quality is lacking. The metallic starts to wear off at the pointed tip. Then after a month of wear, I fell into a drain. And they became badly damaged !!! 
The leather was ripped out at both the heels.  
and All I could see now are the indentation marks . . .


----------



## nuttmeg

How are her shoes on a comfort scale? I'm debating between Charlotte Olympias and Sophia Websters! Suggestions?


----------



## rdgldy

so in love with these!!!


----------



## authenticplease

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2602815
> 
> so in love with these!!!



So incredibly beautiful


----------



## rdgldy

authenticplease said:


> So incredibly beautiful


Thank you, sweet *D*!!  Comfortable too,


----------



## Lena186

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2602815
> 
> so in love with these!!!



So cute! What's the height of the heels? 4 inches?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Electra  
Had to go up a full size though. They run pretty small.


----------



## Lena186

chocodoc said:


> These were just delivered today! I am shocked at how quickly they arrived; I just ordered them from the Sophia Webster website on Tuesday. I absolutely adore them!!! Introducing Aldora in spearmint (difficult to capture the true color- beautiful mint green).
> View attachment 2559308



How comfy are your Aldora? And do they run tts? Such a great color and style! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Hipployta

Jujubay said:


> Just got these in today. Can't wait to rock them



Jealous...I forgot about them and am now try to.find a pair lol


----------



## authenticplease

They have been on NAP for a while now but received this today

View attachment 2608711


http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/Shop...stomerEN-_-Position1&cm_em=cantelid@yahoo.com


----------



## authenticplease

And this from SW.com


----------



## authenticplease

Reposting from above....


----------



## chocodoc

Lena186 said:


> How comfy are your Aldora? And do they run tts? Such a great color and style!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Thx! The toe box is pretty tight, but I'm sure it will stretch over time. They do not run tts; I order a 1/2 size larger than my usual, but probably could have easily went up a full size.


----------



## cavalla

SongbirdDiva said:


> View attachment 2597510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoebe &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Had to order them twice because I didn't realize how small Sophia Webster shoes run. Had to go up a full size, but I am so glad that I have them. I love the neon accents!



THEY ARE STUNNING! so pretty!


----------



## Lena186

chocodoc said:


> Thx! The toe box is pretty tight, but I'm sure it will stretch over time. They do not run tts; I order a 1/2 size larger than my usual, but probably could have easily went up a full size.



Many thnx! I agree it seems like most for her shoes run one full size smaller. Enjoy them! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## authenticplease

US site now up!!


----------



## phiphi

Lena186 said:


> Just got these. I'm a size 39
> Amber plaid pumps, 39
> View attachment 2599285
> 
> Loulou pumps, 39.5
> View attachment 2599286
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



these are gorgeous! for the loulou pumps, did you find these small? i'm a US 7.5 and usually take 38 in louboutins.. wondering how to size in SW shoes. thanks for your help!


----------



## sabgianna

Got these on sale! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## rdgldy

sabgianna said:


> Got these on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645941
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe




they're lovely!


----------



## authenticplease

sabgianna said:


> Got these on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645941
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



Love the color & the style......gorgeous!


----------



## sabgianna

They are on sale now from farfetch.com 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## Jujubay

Just got these in today. Not sure about the wedge, might return it, but loving the flats. What do you girls think, should I keep the wedges? Sorry about the bg mess.  I'm still unpacking.


----------



## authenticplease

Jujubay said:


> Just got these in today. Not sure about the wedge, might return it, but loving the flats. What do you girls think, should I keep the wedges? Sorry about the bg mess.  I'm still unpacking.



So cute....I actually had not seen the flamingo heart flats!

I really like the wedges.  They look classic at first appearance but have so much detail and edge.


----------



## Jujubay

authenticplease said:


> So cute....I actually had not seen the flamingo heart flats!
> 
> I really like the wedges.  They look classic at first appearance but have so much detail and edge.



I was thinking the same thing. Maybe I'll keep them. Thanks


----------



## AEGIS

Jujubay said:


> Just got these in today. Not sure about the wedge, might return it, but loving the flats. What do you girls think, should I keep the wedges? Sorry about the bg mess.  I'm still unpacking.



The wedge is my favorite.


----------



## AEGIS

If I am a size 38.5US could I do a 38.5 in the higher heel height Daria?


----------



## shoes4ever

Super excited - just got these n they are stunning in real life. The fit is perfect too.


----------



## Kayapo97

shoes4ever said:


> Super excited - just got these n they are stunning in real life. The fit is perfect too.




Very pretty and delicate
what are you going to wear them with?


----------



## shoes4ever

Kayapo97 said:


> Very pretty and delicate
> what are you going to wear them with?


Thanks Kayapo97. I'm going to wear them with a black dress for an evening out. I also have a white flirty dress with a minimalist black edge detail as an alternative day time option.


----------



## Kayapo97

shoes4ever said:


> Thanks Kayapo97. I'm going to wear them with a black dress for an evening out. I also have a white flirty dress with a minimalist black edge detail as an alternative day time option.





Sounds divine, would love to see some pics when you do wear them.


----------



## konfetka24

shoes4ever said:


> Super excited - just got these n they are stunning in real life. The fit is perfect too.




Love these! Where did you find them ?


----------



## shoes4ever

konfetka24 said:


> Love these! Where did you find them ?


I bought them online from the Sophia Webster website. They had only one pair left n my luck they were my size. They may restock - so sign up for an email alert incase ur interested.


----------



## authenticplease

SW appearance at NYFW....

ADR


----------



## authenticplease

Street style photo from NYFW


----------



## s.s. alexandra

Some pics from last week's London Fashion Week presentation...swoon!


----------



## authenticplease

s.s. alexandra said:


> Some pics from last week's London Fashion Week presentation...swoon!
> 
> View attachment 2752891
> View attachment 2752893
> View attachment 2752894
> View attachment 2752895
> View attachment 2752896
> View attachment 2752897
> View attachment 2752898
> View attachment 2752899
> View attachment 2752900


----------



## Lena186

s.s. alexandra said:


> Some pics from last week's London Fashion Week presentation...swoon!
> 
> View attachment 2752891
> View attachment 2752893
> View attachment 2752894
> View attachment 2752895
> View attachment 2752896
> View attachment 2752897
> View attachment 2752898
> View attachment 2752899
> View attachment 2752900



&#128525;&#128525;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## authenticplease

Just received this email.....


----------



## Lena186

authenticplease said:


> Just received this email.....
> 
> View attachment 2786194
> 
> 
> View attachment 2786195
> 
> 
> View attachment 2786196
> 
> 
> View attachment 2786197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2786198



I wished if there were darker colors though


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Icyss

Just received my Sophia Webster Angel Wings Shoes&#128525;


----------



## Lena186

Icyss said:


> Just received my Sophia Webster Angel Wings Shoes&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787517



Marvelous!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Icyss

Lena186 said:


> Marvelous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## shoes4ever

Icyss said:


> Just received my Sophia Webster Angel Wings Shoes&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787517


Oooooh these are lovely - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Icyss

shoes4ever said:


> Oooooh these are lovely - thanks for sharing.




My pleasure! Thank you&#128144;


----------



## zaaz

Thought I'd post them here as well. Seraphina angel wing flat sandals.


----------



## Nolia

My Evangeline's have also arrived!! Pic from my Instagram!!

(My mobile upload isn't working ugh. Will attach later.)


----------



## Nolia

Nolia said:


> My Evangeline's have also arrived!! Pic from my Instagram!!
> 
> (My mobile upload isn't working ugh. Will attach later.)



*Here she is!! I love them. The heel height is low enough to feel very comfortable. Only 100mm? I think I could probably run in these!!*


----------



## calflu

&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

They are so pretty but too tall for me! 


Icyss said:


> Just received my Sophia Webster Angel Wings Shoes&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787517


----------



## Icyss

calflu said:


> &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> They are so pretty but too tall for me!




They're actually pretty comfortable. And the shoes is very light&#128144;


----------



## shoes4ever

zaaz said:


> Thought I'd post them here as well. Seraphina angel wing flat sandals.
> 
> View attachment 2790306


What a cute pair of flats. What's the fit like on these for sizing? Do the wings rub against the foot? I only own SW heels so appreciate any info regarding the flat sandals.


----------



## zaaz

shoes4ever said:


> What a cute pair of flats. What's the fit like on these for sizing? Do the wings rub against the foot? I only own SW heels so appreciate any info regarding the flat sandals.



I found them to be true to size. I took my usual 39 as their sizing is italian and the fit guide on Netaporter said they were true to size. For reference, I take a 39.5 in Charlotte Olympia and Saint Laurent. These sandals fit me perfectly with no extra room on the foot bed, which I really dislike in open toe sandals like these. They do rub a (tiny) bit in between the toes around the knot, but no more than any other shoe that is brand new would, and I can tell that it'll go away once I've worn them a few more times. No blisters, though. Just a bit of the discomfort that comes from breaking in a new pair of shoes.

I can already tell they will be my go-to sandals this summer (southern hemisphere gal lol)!!! They really do look pretty on and the rose gold mixed with the silver is just stunning in person. I wore them to my office last week and got sooooo many compliments!


----------



## gatorpooh

Picked up these butterfly sandals from NM Last Call yesterday. I LOVE them, but they are SO narrow! Not sure if I am keeping them.


----------



## gymangel812

gatorpooh said:


> Picked up these butterfly sandals from NM Last Call yesterday. I LOVE them, but they are SO narrow! Not sure if I am keeping them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793592


they were super narrow for me too, so sad because they are super cute.


----------



## calflu

Are they true to size?

If I wear 36.5 rockstud kitten heels, should I get 36.5 for the 100mm sandals? 

And do you mind sharing where you get them from? NAP? I am interested in blue heels! 



Icyss said:


> They're actually pretty comfortable. And the shoes is very light&#128144;


----------



## Superbaby

gatorpooh said:


> Picked up these butterfly sandals from NM Last Call yesterday. I LOVE them, but they are SO narrow! Not sure if I am keeping them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793592


Those are cute!! I also bought the angel heels but they fit a little tight and might need to go half a size up.. 
Can you tell me how much you paid for this sandals?


----------



## gatorpooh

Superbaby said:


> Those are cute!! I also bought the angel heels but they fit a little tight and might need to go half a size up..
> Can you tell me how much you paid for this sandals?




Thanks! I went up a half size and they are still really narrow. I paid about $170 for these.


----------



## Superbaby

Its super cute! And at such great prices!


----------



## Icyss

calflu said:


> Are they true to size?
> 
> If I wear 36.5 rockstud kitten heels, should I get 36.5 for the 100mm sandals?
> 
> And do you mind sharing where you get them from? NAP? I am interested in blue heels!




Hi Calflu, yes they're true to size. I wear 36.5 also in Val RS heels but this one I opt on buying my regular size which is a size 6. I bought this shoes in Saks 5th Avenue Boston when they were having an F&F sale. Good luck & Happy Shopping.&#128144;


----------



## calflu

I asked my Saks SA and he said Sophie Webster doesn't participate in the upcoming designer sales


Do you mean they were on sales during F&F? 

Very pretty!!!




Icyss said:


> Hi Calflu, yes they're true to size. I wear 36.5 also in Val RS heels but this one I opt on buying my regular size which is a size 6. I bought this shoes in Saks 5th Avenue Boston when they were having an F&F sale. Good luck & Happy Shopping.&#128144;


----------



## Icyss

calflu said:


> I asked my Saks SA and he said Sophie Webster doesn't participate in the upcoming designer sales
> 
> 
> Do you mean they were on sales during F&F?
> 
> Very pretty!!!




Yes, they were 25% on Saks Friends & Family Sale that was held a few weeks ago. Thank you&#128144;


----------



## Lena186

And Yoox have some Sophia Websters in good prices, such as the butterfly flats 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## katja_246

Thought about these for a while, but so happy I finally bought them&#128522; 
	

		
			
		

		
	





IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


----------



## nycmamaofone

Do her flats (open toe) run tts or small? I wear 36.5 tts in sandals and a 37 in brands like CL and Chanel. Trying to figure out if I should buy a 36.5 or 37. Thanks!!


----------



## calflu

Ohhhhhh! I completely missed it! Sigh





Icyss said:


> Yes, they were 25% on Saks Friends & Family Sale that was held a few weeks ago. Thank you&#128144;


----------



## calflu

Ooops! I bought 36.5 same size as my rockstud &#128584;


Icyss said:


> Hi Calflu, yes they're true to size. I wear 36.5 also in Val RS heels but this one I opt on buying my regular size which is a size 6. I bought this shoes in Saks 5th Avenue Boston when they were having an F&F sale. Good luck & Happy Shopping.&#128144;


----------



## Icyss

calflu said:


> Ooops! I bought 36.5 same size as my rockstud &#128584;




Did it fit? Congrats on your new SW shoes! Can't wait to see your post&#128525;


----------



## bougainvillier

Nolia said:


> *Here she is!! I love them. The heel height is low enough to feel very comfortable. Only 100mm? I think I could probably run in these!!*



This is amazing, Nolia!
I have not been visiting the shoe section for a while, but I am glad the love for SW is alive and well. Post some mod pictures when you can? This must look amazing on you


----------



## Nolia

bougainvillier said:


> This is amazing, Nolia!
> I have not been visiting the shoe section for a while, but I am glad the love for SW is alive and well. Post some mod pictures when you can? This must look amazing on you



I took them out on their maiden voyage last night for NYE!! I paired it with a swing dress and rose gold accessories.


----------



## bougainvillier

Nolia said:


> I took them out on their maiden voyage last night for NYE!! I paired it with a swing dress and rose gold accessories.



Oh my gorgeous, Y! I love all rose gold outfit. So fresh and darling! Thanks for sharing and happy new year!


----------



## Nolia

bougainvillier said:


> Oh my gorgeous, Y! I love all rose gold outfit. So fresh and darling! Thanks for sharing and happy new year!



 Now to think of other types of looks and outfits to wear with the Evangeline.


----------



## 1DaySoon

from the recent saks sale


----------



## Stephanie***

I really like the shoes but the heels are too thin to walk on for me


----------



## 1DaySoon

Stephanie*** said:


> I really like the shoes but the heels are too thin to walk on for me



Have you tried them on? I am not a regular heel wearer and found these to be very comfortable


----------



## shoes4ever

Nolia said:


> I took them out on their maiden voyage last night for NYE!! I paired it with a swing dress and rose gold accessories.


Very nice Nolia - love your whole look.


----------



## shoes4ever

1DaySoon said:


> from the recent saks sale


Oooooh those booties look fab on you


----------



## 1DaySoon

shoes4ever said:


> Oooooh those booties look fab on you



thank you


----------



## Nolia

shoes4ever said:


> Very nice Nolia - love your whole look.


----------



## Stephanie***

1DaySoon said:


> Have you tried them on? I am not a regular heel wearer and found these to be very comfortable


 
No i havent yet. There's no store for me to try them on in my area. next stop would be munich...


----------



## devik

Some good prices on SW on The Outnet - limited sizes but many different styles.

http://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/Shop/Designers/Sophia_Webster


----------



## pg86

Just got these from the JCrew Collab  
*Please excuse the mess in the background*


----------



## rdgldy

pg86 said:


> Just got these from the JCrew Collab
> *Please excuse the mess in the background*


great shoes!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

SisiEko said:


> View attachment 2471698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falling in love with Sophia Webster! I haven't bought any pumps or sandals but I got these OTK boots.


 
congrats, lovely.


----------



## SisiEko

Portia pumps. Would post modeling pics but I've got a serious case of winter feet &#128514;


----------



## rdgldy

SisiEko said:


> Portia pumps. Would post modeling pics but I've got a serious case of winter feet &#128514;
> View attachment 2884769
> View attachment 2884771


pretty!!


----------



## devik

SisiEko said:


> Portia pumps. Would post modeling pics but I've got a serious case of winter feet &#128514;
> View attachment 2884769
> View attachment 2884771



Those are gorgeous! And I know the perfect nail polish to go with them!!!


----------



## SisiEko

devik said:


> Those are gorgeous! And I know the perfect nail polish to go with them!!!




Do share! I love nail polish &#128515;


----------



## devik

SisiEko said:


> Do share! I love nail polish &#128515;



It's LVX Prussian - the color looks like a perfect match for those shoes!


----------



## yeeuns

Nolia said:


> I took them out on their maiden voyage last night for NYE!! I paired it with a swing dress and rose gold accessories.


Were these shoes comfortable to wear all night? I'm looking for a pair of shoes I can wear all night and dance in.


----------



## lalala555

Please help me choose. I can only afford one. Which one should I get? 

*Number 1:*



*OR*

*Number 2:*



Thank you!!


----------



## SisiEko

lalala555 said:


> Please help me choose. I can only afford one. Which one should I get?
> 
> 
> 
> *Number 1:*
> 
> View attachment 2886661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OR*
> 
> 
> 
> *Number 2:*
> 
> View attachment 2886662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!




Tough. But I'll go with 2.


----------



## lalala555

SisiEko said:


> Tough. But I'll go with 2.



 Thanks for your help!! I know it's so tough!


----------



## Nolia

yeeuns said:


> Were these shoes comfortable to wear all night? I'm looking for a pair of shoes I can wear all night and dance in.



Yes they were!! I could run in them if I had to!


----------



## Kayapo97

lalala555 said:


> Please help me choose. I can only afford one. Which one should I get?
> 
> *Number 1:*
> View attachment 2886661
> 
> 
> *OR*
> 
> *Number 2:*
> View attachment 2886662
> 
> 
> Thank you!!




Tricky, I think on balance No 2 as like the sort of candy strip, just not sure of the fur.


----------



## demicouture

lalala555 said:


> Please help me choose. I can only afford one. Which one should I get?
> 
> 
> 
> *Number 1:*
> 
> View attachment 2886661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OR*
> 
> 
> 
> *Number 2:*
> 
> View attachment 2886662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!




I would pick the 2nd pair! I love her sandals more and in this particular case find the toecap of 1 a little too short.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## demicouture

Here are my latest Sophia's!
Riko sandals ... I love these!
The orange is a real neon orange!


Thanks for letting me share &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## shoes4ever

Was trying to be good but couldn't resist these quirky n super comfy Sophia Webster heels - Diana Leopard


----------



## shoes4ever

Another angle


----------



## devik

demicouture said:


> Here are my latest Sophia's!
> Riko sandals ... I love these!
> The orange is a real neon orange!
> View attachment 2888470
> 
> Thanks for letting me share &#10084;&#65039;





shoes4ever said:


> Was trying to be good but couldn't resist these quirky n super comfy Sophia Webster heels - Diana Leopard





shoes4ever said:


> Another angle



Both of those are great shoes!

shoes4ever I *really* love yours - have not seen them before!

demicouture those are amazing too - so classically SW!!!

Will we get modeling shots??


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nolia said:


> I took them out on their maiden voyage last night for NYE!! I paired it with a swing dress and rose gold accessories.



You look like a princess Y!!! Love the outfit


----------



## shoes4ever

devik said:


> both of those are great shoes!
> 
> Shoes4ever i *really* love yours - have not seen them before!
> 
> Demicouture those are amazing too - so classically sw!!!
> 
> Will we get modeling shots??


devik thanks so much doll


----------



## NeonLights

lalala555 said:


> Please help me choose. I can only afford one. Which one should I get?
> 
> 
> 
> *Number 1:*
> 
> View attachment 2886661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OR*
> 
> 
> 
> *Number 2:*
> 
> View attachment 2886662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!




Def no. 2


----------



## pursegirl789

My first Sophia Webster... Blue electric.


----------



## Minnie24

pursegirl789 said:


> View attachment 2935386
> 
> 
> My first Sophia Webster... Blue electric.



Gorgeous shoes! Enjoy them


----------



## pursegirl789

Minnie24 said:


> Gorgeous shoes! Enjoy them




Thank you minnie24.


----------



## deltalady

My first pair! I paid $95.99 at the  Saks outlet.


----------



## devik

deltalady said:


> My first pair! I paid $95.99 at the  Saks outlet.



Those are great shoes at a GREAT price! Nice find!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Just wanted you guys to know that Sophia Webster is included in the Friends and Family Sale at Saks - 30% off, including the winged sandals.


----------



## Natasha210

Hey ladies just a question on sizing for the evangeline. I am a US7.5 most times sometimes a US8 and wear  CL in 38-38.5 should i purchase a 38.5? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## littlegirlnyc

i saw a girl in the becky banana slides yesterday and now i'm obsessed with them.  anybody have any mod pics of them?


----------



## rdgldy

my dixie doodles today-


----------



## Catash

Lola pumps! Super cute and comfy. Got them from the NAP EIP sale. Great deal!


----------



## rdgldy

Catash said:


> Lola pumps! Super cute and comfy. Got them from the NAP EIP sale. Great deal!




very cute!  congrats.


----------



## authenticplease

rdgldy said:


> my dixie doodles today-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975321



I  these! (Don't know how I missed this post)


----------



## authenticplease

Catash said:


> Lola pumps! Super cute and comfy. Got them from the NAP EIP sale. Great deal!



The Lola is a great style......and the leopard is gorgeous.


----------



## rdgldy

authenticplease said:


> I  these! (Don't know how I missed this post)




thank you, they are such fun!


----------



## authenticplease




----------



## authenticplease

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sophia-...egoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=2426

Flamingo t strap!  25% off at Nordies......38.5


----------



## anichka_1

authenticplease said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sophia-...egoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=2426
> 
> Flamingo t strap!  25% off at Nordies......38.5


Are Sophia Webster shoes comfortable?


----------



## devik

I think I love all of these but that on on the left -- ooooo!


----------



## rdgldy

anichka_1 said:


> Are Sophia Webster shoes comfortable?



I own several pair and find them very comfortable.


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

anichka_1 said:


> Are Sophia Webster shoes comfortable?




The thing is... Sophia Webster is a woman so she actually wears her own design and therefore will make them comfortable [emoji12] Christian Louboutin on the other hand.......


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

I've got a pair of Sophia Webster Riko but they seem to be of a really bad quality. Not that bad but considering it is a high end shoe I would expect it to be neat and clean. Do any of you girls have the same problem? See pics below


----------



## snibor

anichka_1 said:


> Are Sophia Webster shoes comfortable?


Now that I've worn her shoes more, I actually don't feel they are as comfortable as others.  I love the styling but definitely not the most comfortable.  At least for me.


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

cupcakeofmylife said:


> I've got a pair of Sophia Webster Riko but they seem to be of a really bad quality. Not that bad but considering it is a high end shoe I would expect it to be neat and clean. Do any of you girls have the same problem? See pics below
> 
> View attachment 3029626
> View attachment 3029627




I have noticed the poor quality on every pair of shoes from her I have bought... Similar to the pics you have posted. They are cute so I keep them, but I don't expect them to last long. I've been waiting for someone to post on the quality. It seems so poor for the cost of the shoe.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I got these Leopard Penelope d'orsay pumps last summer at Saks sale from $600 to $279


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is another shot from the back of the shoe:


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

BlondeAndOrange said:


> I have noticed the poor quality on every pair of shoes from her I have bought... Similar to the pics you have posted. They are cute so I keep them, but I don't expect them to last long. I've been waiting for someone to post on the quality. It seems so poor for the cost of the shoe.



Wow! on every pair? I only own 1 pair that is from the pic and the quality is really disappointing, although I am glad I got the pair on NAP sale last year so it is tolerable but I can't imagine buying full price and getting a pair like this. I did not take it back because I love her designs just like u said. 

I honestly think that in terms of construction, the shoes seem very sturdy and I think it will last quite a while. It's just that in terms of attention to detail, it's just not there and I feel like designer shoe manufacturers SHOULD pay attention to even the small details because people are paying huge amounts  unless it's a low end designer brand like michael michael kors or tory burch.. I own a pair of Alexander Wang Lovisa pumps and they're made in China, even then the quality of the craftsmanship is so much better than SW's. 

Sorry for the rant, I just feel like I need to state this and maybe Sophia will listen and somehow change


----------



## devik

BlondeAndOrange said:


> I have noticed the poor quality on every pair of shoes from her I have bought... Similar to the pics you have posted. They are cute so I keep them, but I don't expect them to last long. I've been waiting for someone to post on the quality. It seems so poor for the cost of the shoe.



I actually feel the same way. Some of her styles are rather similar to Charlotte Olympia in terms of being super cute and super whimsical, though Sophia's are even more cute/whimsical which I love - but I am sticking to CO rather than trying SW because I have perceived these same things re: quality.


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

devik said:


> I actually feel the same way. Some of her styles are rather similar to Charlotte Olympia in terms of being super cute and super whimsical, though Sophia's are even more cute/whimsical which I love - but I am sticking to CO rather than trying SW because I have perceived these same things re: quality.




I prefer SW designs rather than CO but I totally agree that CO is of much better quality, maybe because it's Made in Italy. IMO, one thing that wins SW over CO are the thin heels that she makes.


----------



## snibor

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is another shot from the back of the shoe:


These are hot!


----------



## Aelfaerie

devik said:


> I actually feel the same way. Some of her styles are rather similar to Charlotte Olympia in terms of being super cute and super whimsical, though Sophia's are even more cute/whimsical which I love - but I am sticking to CO rather than trying SW because I have perceived these same things re: quality.



I agree! If CO ever made winged shoes à la SW, I'd switch brands in a heartbeat.


----------



## Cloverberry

Bought this shoe earlier this week. Very comfortable and super cute for the summer!


----------



## MsHermesAU

cupcakeofmylife said:


> Wow! on every pair? I only own 1 pair that is from the pic and the quality is really disappointing, although I am glad I got the pair on NAP sale last year so it is tolerable but I can't imagine buying full price and getting a pair like this. I did not take it back because I love her designs just like u said.
> 
> I honestly think that in terms of construction, the shoes seem very sturdy and I think it will last quite a while. It's just that in terms of attention to detail, it's just not there and I feel like designer shoe manufacturers SHOULD pay attention to even the small details because people are paying huge amounts  unless it's a low end designer brand like michael michael kors or tory burch.. I own a pair of Alexander Wang Lovisa pumps and they're made in China, even then the quality of the craftsmanship is so much better than SW's.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I just feel like I need to state this and maybe Sophia will listen and somehow change



These comments on quality are such a shame!! I was about to take the plunge and buy 3 pairs of SW shoes online in the sales but I don't think I will now... I don't have any SW shoes yet, but have always loveeed her designs. What a shame 

Has anyone had a bad experience with the quality of the flamingo heels, wifey for lifey sandals or the Bibi watermelon flats in particular?? Maybe the poor quality is restricted to the more complex designs?


----------



## SisiEko

I haven't had any quality issues so far. In fact my Emelie pumps are my go to default pumps they go with everything and I get so may compliments when I wear them. I just added these to my SW family:
Lola Pumps:






and Lucita Wedges:


----------



## BittyMonkey

I bought the Lucitas! Love them. So fun.


----------



## MsHermesAU

SisiEko said:


> I haven't had any quality issues so far. In fact my Emelie pumps are my go to default pumps they go with everything and I get so may compliments when I wear them. I just added these to my SW family:
> Lola Pumps:
> View attachment 3061719
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061720
> 
> 
> and Lucita Wedges:
> View attachment 3061722
> 
> View attachment 3061723
> 
> View attachment 3061724



Thank you so much for getting back to me SisiEko! I'm glad the quality of your shoes is great!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

MsHermesAU said:


> These comments on quality are such a shame!! I was about to take the plunge and buy 3 pairs of SW shoes online in the sales but I don't think I will now... I don't have any SW shoes yet, but have always loveeed her designs. What a shame
> 
> Has anyone had a bad experience with the quality of the flamingo heels, wifey for lifey sandals or the Bibi watermelon flats in particular?? Maybe the poor quality is restricted to the more complex designs?


 
I guess if you were to get it on sale they would be worth it, it's just the matter of spending $500+ on a pair that isn't on sale because I honestly think the quality isn't worth $500+ at all (I own Louboutins, Valentinos, Nicholas Kirkwood, etc and I can definitely say that SW's quality is not on par with any of them, it's more on par with Zara shoes). 

I recently purchased a pair of Charlotte Olympias instead of SW this summer sale, I haven't seen it yet but I hope it won't be disappointing like SW although I honestly prefer SW's designs by a lot.


----------



## authenticplease

Bossy Boots are out.....

https://mailers.propelleremail.co.uk/mailer?m=59789&u=9935996&h=d54703ao4v9u7le6gckt


----------



## authenticplease

I guess comfort depends on the style......I have Lolas, Lola flats and Nikos.  I find them more comfy than my CLs.  However, nothing beats the comfort of my Valentinos


----------



## rdgldy

authenticplease said:


> Bossy Boots are out.....
> 
> https://mailers.propelleremail.co.uk/mailer?m=59789&u=9935996&h=d54703ao4v9u7le6gckt


so much fun!!


----------



## shoes4ever

SisiEko said:


> I haven't had any quality issues so far. In fact my Emelie pumps are my go to default pumps they go with everything and I get so may compliments when I wear them. I just added these to my SW family:
> Lola Pumps:
> View attachment 3061719
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061720
> 
> 
> and Lucita Wedges:
> View attachment 3061722
> 
> View attachment 3061723
> 
> View attachment 3061724


Stunning wedges


----------



## angellulu8

need a help! 

looking for DARIA size 35. I know there is one in official web. 
but im looking for cheaper price at somewhere. 
if you see it, please let me know. 
Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

angellulu8 said:


> need a help!
> 
> looking for DARIA size 35. I know there is one in official web.
> but im looking for cheaper price at somewhere.
> if you see it, please let me know.
> Thank you!!!!!!



There's size 35.5 available on Net-a-Porter - could you fit those? They're 70% off and are a steal!!!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/au/en/product/501597

Heaps of sites have this style, but all of the ones I checked have sold out of size 35 because the style is old stock now. Good luck!


----------



## MsHermesAU

cupcakeofmylife said:


> I guess if you were to get it on sale they would be worth it, it's just the matter of spending $500+ on a pair that isn't on sale because I honestly think the quality isn't worth $500+ at all (I own Louboutins, Valentinos, Nicholas Kirkwood, etc and I can definitely say that SW's quality is not on par with any of them, it's more on par with Zara shoes).
> 
> I recently purchased a pair of Charlotte Olympias instead of SW this summer sale, I haven't seen it yet but I hope it won't be disappointing like SW although I honestly prefer SW's designs by a lot.



I received my flamingo heels today (which are absolutely gorgeous!!!) but I can kindof see what you mean about the quality compared to other brands... 

It's nothing hugely noticeable (on my pair anyway), but her shoes just aren't finished off as well as other brands. However, lucky for SW no other brands have anything similar to her styles, so she can get away with it for the time being. If her designs weren't so unique, she would probably struggle a bit more with this quality issue. 

I do hope she looks at improving the quality of her products in the future, because her designs are amazing!


----------



## angellulu8

MsHermesAU said:


> There's size 35.5 available on Net-a-Porter - could you fit those? They're 70% off and are a steal!!!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/au/en/product/501597
> 
> Heaps of sites have this style, but all of the ones I checked have sold out of size 35 because the style is old stock now. Good luck!


MsHermesAU

thank you for your reply. I actually want 34.5 size. lol (actually its for my friend, she asked me to find daria so I am helping her)  its hard to find this size for every shoes i love.
so 35.5 is bit big?! but it says take half size up.... hmmmmmm  
but I know its a good deal right now. I have a few sophia, and I feel its narrow and bit small. but she has 34.5 feet the 35.5 is,, idk. lol   but Thank you for help me!!!!!!! I appriciate it!!!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

MsHermesAU said:


> I received my flamingo heels today (which are absolutely gorgeous!!!) but I can kindof see what you mean about the quality compared to other brands...
> 
> It's nothing hugely noticeable (on my pair anyway), but her shoes just aren't finished off as well as other brands. However, lucky for SW no other brands have anything similar to her styles, so she can get away with it for the time being. If her designs weren't so unique, she would probably struggle a bit more with this quality issue.
> 
> I do hope she looks at improving the quality of her products in the future, because her designs are amazing!



That is good to hear! I skipped the SW sales from NAP this season and bought some COs instead. I do agree that she needs to fix the quality control, but it's great hearing that yours are great! maybe it was just my pair that has QC issues. I was actually also lusting over the flamingo heels and the watermelon pvc pumps!


----------



## MsHermesAU

angellulu8 said:


> MsHermesAU
> 
> thank you for your reply. I actually want 34.5 size. lol (actually its for my friend, she asked me to find daria so I am helping her)  its hard to find this size for every shoes i love.
> so 35.5 is bit big?! but it says take half size up.... hmmmmmm
> but I know its a good deal right now. I have a few sophia, and I feel its narrow and bit small. but she has 34.5 feet the 35.5 is,, idk. lol   but Thank you for help me!!!!!!! I appriciate it!!!



Yea I think a size 35.5 for size 34.5 foot will definitely be too big (even though I also went up half a size, because I think her sizing runs small and narrow as you said). She really needed a 35. What a shame 



cupcakeofmylife said:


> That is good to hear! I skipped the SW sales from NAP this season and bought some COs instead. I do agree that she needs to fix the quality control, but it's great hearing that yours are great! maybe it was just my pair that has QC issues. I was actually also lusting over the flamingo heels and the watermelon pvc pumps!



When I went to grab the watermelon flats, my size had sold, so it wasn't meant to be. There is another pair I'm eyeing, but they're new season and full price. As you said, I just don't know if I can justify buying them full price...


----------



## Peach08

Have a pair of the cherub heels in black and can see what you mean by quality issues as these are quite delicate and have had to have them repaired


----------



## authenticplease

Just received this email this morning.....such a fun shoe


----------



## authenticplease

Upcoming sample sale in the UK......anyone fortunate enough to go?!


----------



## authenticplease

And I'm loving these new flats that were in her email I received.....


----------



## rdgldy

authenticplease said:


> And I'm loving these new flats that were in her email I received.....
> 
> View attachment 3179927


they're darling!


----------



## LavenderIce

authenticplease said:


> And I'm loving these new flats that were in her email I received.....
> 
> View attachment 3179927




I might finally get a pair!  That pair is calling me.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I went to the NYC sample sale and it was sooo much fun. I scored some of my dream shoes for just $95 (all press samples). I have a full report on my blog if you want to hear more about the sale. When I hit a sample sale I try not to expect too much so I'm pleasantly surprised with what I find. 

These two are my favorites 












And my friend got even more than I did LOL. The pink ones were $150 but I found her the florals on the sample table for just $95. Wish they had them in my size!


----------



## JuneHawk

I hit up the NYC sample sale hard too!  I bought a total of 5 pairs of shoes!  These are my favorite, but I made a video with the rest, YouTube link in signature, and there are more pictures in my blog, link also in signature.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love the wings! I didn't get any...maybe next year. I still love my haul 








JuneHawk said:


> I hit up the NYC sample sale hard too!  I bought a total of 5 pairs of shoes!  These are my favorite, but I made a video with the rest, YouTube link in signature, and there are more pictures in my blog, link also in signature.


----------



## JuneHawk

Those are all gorgeous!!! Next year I need to find out early so I can get an early appointment.



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Love the wings! I didn't get any...maybe next year. I still love my haul


----------



## niconico

shoes4ever said:


> Super excited - just got these n they are stunning in real life. The fit is perfect too.



Hi, Whats the sizing like? Thanks


----------



## shoes4ever

niconico said:


> Hi, Whats the sizing like? Thanks


niconico ... i bought these in my TTS for pointed toe 100mm styles (Louboutin Pigalle sizing) but if you have wide feet/ feet tend to swell go up 1/2 a size.


----------



## NY_Mami

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I went to the NYC sample sale and it was sooo much fun. I scored some of my dream shoes for just $95 (all press samples). I have a full report on my blog if you want to hear more about the sale. When I hit a sample sale I try not to expect too much so I'm pleasantly surprised with what I find.
> 
> These two are my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my friend got even more than I did LOL. The pink ones were $150 but I found her the florals on the sample table for just $95. Wish they had them in my size!



How does the second pair size???


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

The zebra pattern? They are so comfortable. Mine are a 40 and I'm usually a 40 in most designer shoes like Jimmy Choo and Louboutin (with a few exceptions). I wear a US 9 if that helps. I'd say they are TTS - most of her open shoes run TTS for me but her closed shoes run small for me. HTH!



NY_Mami said:


> How does the second pair size???


----------



## NY_Mami

shoppinggalnyc said:


> The zebra pattern? They are so comfortable. Mine are a 40 and I'm usually a 40 in most designer shoes like Jimmy Choo and Louboutin (with a few exceptions). I wear a US 9 if that helps. I'd say they are TTS - most of her open shoes run TTS for me but her closed shoes run small for me. HTH!



Thanks!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

No prob 



NY_Mami said:


> Thanks!


----------



## Er mes

.


----------



## Er mes

authenticplease said:


> And I'm loving these new flats that were in her email I received.....
> 
> View attachment 3179927



Love the colour.   How's the fit?  Are they true to size? I am looking to purchase a size online.


----------



## Er mes

Anyone buy the Sophia webster butterfly flats? I usually wear a size 38 but they were too small..then I exchanged for 38.5 and they are still too small!!! Do these shoes fit small? Or is my foot just not meant for these shoes?


----------



## stephan142

Er mes said:


> Anyone buy the Sophia webster butterfly flats? I usually wear a size 38 but they were too small..then I exchanged for 38.5 and they are still too small!!! Do these shoes fit small? Or is my foot just not meant for these shoes?


I have a pair and I ordered a half size up. They fit great. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## quackedup

Er mes said:


> Anyone buy the Sophia webster butterfly flats? I usually wear a size 38 but they were too small..then I exchanged for 38.5 and they are still too small!!! Do these shoes fit small? Or is my foot just not meant for these shoes?



when you say butterfly flats, do you mean the Bibi?
im generally an IT37-37.5 (most brands that run TTS), 38 in Sophia Webster and i got these in the suede in 38.5. They are quite small!


----------



## lee_dya

Does sophia webster shoes ever go on sale?? I love their evangeline!!


----------



## Er mes

quackedup said:


> when you say butterfly flats, do you mean the Bibi?
> im generally an IT37-37.5 (most brands that run TTS), 38 in Sophia Webster and i got these in the suede in 38.5. They are quite small!



Thanks  yeah the bibi


----------



## JuneHawk

quackedup said:


> when you say butterfly flats, do you mean the Bibi?
> im generally an IT37-37.5 (most brands that run TTS), 38 in Sophia Webster and i got these in the suede in 38.5. They are quite small!



I concur.  I'm a 7/37, but at least a 38 in SW shoes.  Last night I tried on a pair of the Bibi in 38 and they were snug; I'd need a 38.5.  They run very small.


----------



## reddfoxx1

Er mes said:


> Love the colour.   How's the fit?  Are they true to size? I am looking to purchase a size online.


Very small. I ordered a 39.5 and I was still like waaaah???!!!


----------



## joongkee

Hi everyone! I plan on buying my daughter the Sophia Webster Seraphina Angel-Wing Flat Sandal, in Rose Gold/Silver. She is a size 8.5 US regular. My daughter doesn't have a narrow feet, she likes her shoes comfy and a little loose. Can anyone advice me what would be the right size to get since I am not familiar with SW sizes, if her shoes are true to it's size and if the shoe leather is comfortable. Since I am ordering online, should I go with a half size up or 1 - 2 sizes up?  Appreciate all inputs. Many Thanks!


----------



## Er mes

joongkee said:


> Hi everyone! I plan on buying my daughter the Sophia Webster Seraphina Angel-Wing Flat Sandal, in Rose Gold/Silver. She is a size 8.5 US regular. My daughter doesn't have a narrow feet, she likes her shoes comfy and a little loose. Can anyone advice me what would be the right size to get since I am not familiar with SW sizes, if her shoes are true to it's size and if the shoe leather is comfortable. Since I am ordering online, should I go with a half size up or 1 - 2 sizes up?  Appreciate all inputs. Many Thanks!



If she's a 8.5 then buy a 9.5 cuz these shoes fix really small.  Also if she likes her shoes loose and comfy then 1 full size up instead of 1/2 is better.


----------



## natalia0128

Nolia said:


> I took them out on their maiden voyage last night for NYE!! I paired it with a swing dress and rose gold accessories.



Do you think it is worth to buy sophia webster wings heelS?
I went to NM SA asked for sopia webster and epwanted to this style in black. But she said it is not worth to spend 600-800$ for once time use


----------



## cdinh87

Does anyone know where I can find the Evangeline Pink Glitter in a size 35.5?  I cant find my size anywhere! TIA


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Does SW normally run small? I bought the boss lady patent flats and they are sort of tight in the feet (just by the end toes).. I really like the shoes but not sure if going up half a size will be too big or if they may stretch a bit? Otherwise the shoes are adorable!


----------



## rdgldy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Does SW normally run small? I bought the boss lady patent flats and they are sort of tight in the feet (just by the end toes).. I really like the shoes but not sure if going up half a size will be too big or if they may stretch a bit? Otherwise the shoes are adorable!


I have had to size up on SW.  Usually 1/2 size from my TTS.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rdgldy said:


> I have had to size up on SW.  Usually 1/2 size from my TTS.


Thank you! I am nervous that going up will make them too loose. These are my first pair but I am really liking her shoes ...I may try the half a size up and see anyway.....


----------



## natalia0128

Here is mine wings


----------



## snibor

natalia0128 said:


> Here is mine wings



These are simply stunning!


----------



## kewave

Ordered my Bibi Butterfly Flats sight unseen and they fit perfectly. 
I was a little confused after reading mixed reviews regarding the fit, some recommended sizing up from 1/2 to even a full size whereas some mentioned it's TTS. I decided to take a chance and ordered 1/2 size up. So happy it wasn't snug and the fit was comfortable. One full size bigger would have been too loose. I could probably fit into my regular size too but with half size bigger there's no time needed to break them in 
The best part is it took only 2 days for these to be delivered to Asia all the way from Italy!


----------



## natalia0128

kewave said:


> Ordered my Bibi Butterfly Flats sight unseen and they fit perfectly.
> I was a little confused after reading mixed reviews regarding the fit, some recommended sizing up from 1/2 to even a full size whereas some mentioned it's TTS. I decided to take a chance and ordered 1/2 size up. So happy it wasn't snug and the fit was comfortable. One full size bigger would have been too loose. I could probably fit into my regular size too but with half size bigger there's no time needed to break them in
> The best part is it took only 2 days for these to be delivered to Asia all the way from Italy!


Wow ao pretty
Yes, i only go up half size of my TTS heels. I usually wear 7 1/2, but i have to go with 8


----------



## smacedo

No one has posted in here lately. Thought I'd share my Sale scores! Finally got my wings with the Chiara monochrome and I also snagged a pair of Delphine. The Delphine are SO comfy.


----------



## K-Mac

Does anyone own the Sophia Webster Bibi low top trainers?
Very tempted by them but wanted to see what others thought of the quality and whether they felt they were worth their money?


----------



## tarana6

Just scored these beauties on clearance! They are in the colour winter Cherry


----------



## t4toni

Does Sophia Webster run true to american size or do you need to go up


----------



## snibor

t4toni said:


> Does Sophia Webster run true to american size or do you need to go up



I find them slightly on small side.


----------



## becca7401

New shoes! Maya sandals


----------



## becca7401

t4toni said:


> Does Sophia Webster run true to american size or do you need to go up



I go up half a size and can still be snug.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

t4toni said:


> Does Sophia Webster run true to american size or do you need to go up


Hi  I'm a new poster. I find they run small. I've got the Lilico pump, and have to go up roughly a half-size. I ordered the Lilico Leather slide in ice blue in a size 39 and they are almost too short. At the moment I'm trying to decide if I should order the Lilico Leather slide in pink as a 39.5 just for a bit of extra length without the slide appearing sloppy, as I believe they can leave one a bit 'between' sizes.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Hello I'm a new poster though I've read the various threads for years. I've got one pair of SW heels and a pair of slides. Typically I will go a 1/2 size up with heels, however it appears even her flats run small. I'm quite interested in the Lilico Jessie and just not sure what size to buy. Has anyone purchased any of her trainers, if so how do they run please?


----------



## snibor

Anyone know how sneakers run?


----------



## Luv2Scoop

snibor said:


> Anyone know how sneakers run?


Based on the fit of the Lilico slides, I plan to fit a 1 size up. Though I compared the 39 to the 39.5 I received and they are the same length. Rather disappointed to be honest.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I was just told something interesting by a salesperson at Saks regarding sizing. A half-size up is from a whole sizes is width based not length. At least that is true of the Lilico slide. Given this information, I've ordered a size 10 at this point though I usually fit to 8.5.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

The Madame Butterfly sandals are on sale in silver, only $149. Didn't see any reviews on these.. was trying to find out if they were "comfortable" (as comfortable as a heel like this gets!). Getting married in May and thought these might be nice for the rehearsal dinner.. not that I've got a dress yet..

http://hampdenclothing.com/madame-butterfly-sandal-in-silver.html

There's also a couple others on sale:

http://hampdenclothing.com/lilico-mid-sandal-in-silver.html

http://hampdenclothing.com/flutura-sandal-in-black.html

http://hampdenclothing.com/karina-fur-ankle-boot-in-black.html

Limited sizes of course, but for these prices


----------



## The Leppardettes

These are my new Sophia Webster Jumbo Lilico Mid heels! They are beautiful and so comfy!!


----------



## quackedup

As we all know, SW quality isn't top notch for the prices being charged, but now there is a new low....
I just got a(nother) pair of the Bibi butterfly flats.
When you open the box, you get a strong plastic smell.
Turns out, SW soles are now made of plastic instead of leather!!
I don't know if its the same for the heels as they are for flats (its usually the flats that get "downgraded" first)
Very disappointed! (especially at this price point, and not to mention most store description still say leather soles)


----------



## nikksterxx

hi all - i'm new to sophia webster.. I saw the Chiara i believe that say wifey for lifey on the soles and am lusting over them for my wedding but can't afford to pay retail. Do they ever go on sale? If so, do you know when? in store or online?

TIA!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

nikksterxx said:


> hi all - i'm new to sophia webster.. I saw the Chiara i believe that say wifey for lifey on the soles and am lusting over them for my wedding but can't afford to pay retail. Do they ever go on sale? If so, do you know when? in store or online?
> 
> TIA!


British brands - if they have sales - usually go on sale around June/July. You might want to try around memorial day too just incase. Sorry I don't have more specific help!


----------



## nikksterxx

bellebellebelle19 said:


> British brands - if they have sales - usually go on sale around June/July. You might want to try around memorial day too just incase. Sorry I don't have more specific help!



thanks for your reply! do they go on sale on the SW website or should i check department stores?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

nikksterxx said:


> thanks for your reply! do they go on sale on the SW website or should i check department stores?


Both is a safe bet! I find department stores more quick to put items on sale.


----------



## chicklety

K-Mac said:


> Does anyone own the Sophia Webster Bibi low top trainers?
> Very tempted by them but wanted to see what others thought of the quality and whether they felt they were worth their money?



Do you mean like these?? I returned these but just happened to photo them from a year ago. Perhaps a different color combo would look better. These felt like a bowling shoe, not flattering, though I really wanted to love it. Did I do wrong? Hope this helps.


----------



## mMary

My new Bibi’s


----------



## Shoeceratops

I spent almost a year scouring the entirety of the internet in search of the Flamingo Frill heels in my Sophia Webster size. Literally would check everything almost every day, eBay alerts set up, dodged Poshmark scams etc. And now they are mine 

(I need to post my Sophia Webster collection sometime)


----------



## EvaH

Trying to revive the thread! I own 3 pairs of Sophia Webster shoes. She truly makes beautiful/sexy shoes and I am glad she has ventured out into lower heels!!

I own a pair of flat in silk that I ADORE and wear all the time in Spring/Summer, my wedding shoes (the Evangeline in 11.5cm - unfortunately I got married before they made the 8.5 so I have never worn them since...thinking of buying the 8.5 because I LOVE those shoes but I am waiting for a deal!) and a pair of barely there silver sandals, perfect heel height but need some breaking in. I love SW shoes but they are a bit too narrow for me at the toe box so I am not buying them anymore. 

Has anyone gotten the Evangeline in 85cm? How comfortable are they? What do you pair them with? Super interested in seeing them in action!


----------



## chicklety

I've been searching for 2-3 years for these ombre chiara...finally found one online but it is too big for me. I got them anyway, so all the tips and tricks of the trade are going to be needed here! Unless *anyone* out there is looking to get rid of their smaller size (anything smaller than a 39 will be an improvement for me)... to me, these are just the most beautiful!!


----------

